# FET SCARED!



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi,
Im new to this, well sort of. I often checked in in 2003 on the IVF board but didn't post much. I had IVF with DS at the end of 2003 and produced 34 eggs, 17 fertilised and 2 were put back resulting in my nearly 2year old bundle of fun, Alfie! We went back to Bourn Hall last week to discuss trying for a sibling and are starting next month. We have 15 eggs and want to try and get embryos to blast but am not sure if this is a good idea, how many to thaw out or the statistics! 
I was told by my consultant that from every batch of eggs, however big or small there is only 1 or 2 viable pregnancies (on average) there was a case of a lady who had 8 babies from a batch but that was very rare! - anyone else been told this? Is the FET a lot easier than fresh cycle? Anyone else looking to start nxt month. AF due about 6/8 June??!!

With Love 
Ruth (aka wicklow)


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Nobody want to chat to A NEWBIE? Will I have to do my FET alone?


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ruth.  I have done a FET before.  In May 2005 I had EC and during EC they discovered I had a polyp in my womb so I had to have a D&C and so they froze the embroyos on day 1.  Luckily for me I had a non medicated FET cycle - they just kept scanning me to work out when I was going to ovulate so that they could plan ET date and also suggest the best day for  . To be honest that was the worst bit - "forcing" DP to perform which was a real challenge I can tell you!!!  

In terms of the actual ET it was very straightforward - it's worrying waiting for them to defrost but I guess no worse that normal fertilisation phone calls.  Given the number of embryos you have I think you will be able to decide how many "straws" to defrost so you don't put all your embryos in one basket!  

Best of luck to you.  xxx


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Ruth

I had two full IVF cycles and one natural FET and I have to say that the FET was much less stressful.  My cycle was quite normal so all I had to do was buy an ovulation kit and check when I ovulated.  I then called the hospital (this was on a Saturday) and I went up on the Wednesday for transfer.  I had four eggs stored in two vials.  We defrosted the 1st vial and one survived so we had to defrost the 2nd and again one survived.  They were then transferred and on 29 December 2004 I gave birth to Adam and Rachel.  

I'm obviously going to be a big fan of natural FET but to be honest I felt a lot more relaxed on the FET but I had been having acupuncuture and taking chinese herbs for about probably six months beforehand.  I'm not sure if any of this helped but I felt more relaxed and also felt that I was trying my best and doing everything I possibly could.

I've read quite a few postings on here and I think people seem to be more relaxed on an FET so hopefully you'll feel the same.

All the best for your treatment.  I'll be checking the posts to see how you get on.

Take Care



Maureen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've not had FET but we're planning on starting in August (cd1 should be around August 9th).  We managed to get 6 x Grade 1, 4 cell embies so 2 were put back & 4 frosties...sadly we've just had a BFN (last week) with this first ivf.  Along with other problems (endo, bicornuate uterus etc) I have autoimmune issues so at our follow up appt on Wednesday, our consultant has decided to add in prednisolone to take alongside the clexane and baby aspirin I was already taking.  Other than those meds I'll be having unmedicated FET as I ovulate naturally.

If you look on the Cycle Buddies boards (June/July for you I assume) you'll find threads specifically for ladies having FET 

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck...  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for replys. I shall zip over to find anyone else doing FET in June.
Wicklow


----------



## Olly (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Just wanted to let you know that we've just recently completed FET for first time, following 'fresh' tx in Feb. We got bfp 2day ( 17dpt)  . 

The tx was relaxed, I felt the pace was just slightly less frantic and to be honest cos I wasnt really sure that FET would work for us, I was slightly less obsessed with stuff on the 2ww....yes actually allowed self a couple of cans of caffeine free soda and a huge chip butty with all the trimmings!!

Sure there is the nailbitting waiting to see results of thaw but I took great encouragement from Michelle, who mentioned that when our embies survive the thaw they've already proved something!!

I wish you every luck with your tx.

Olly


----------



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Ruth i had IVF in 2003 which i got 12 eggs of these 8 fertilised out of these they froze four and kept four out which i had the two best put back that resulted in my ds born in 2004 he is now 2 and a bit in march this year we decided to try for a sibling we were advised to have a medicated cycle which was not bad at all then they defrosted one egg it surrived and was of good quality i got a bfp and am now 14 weeks pregnant due in november we were so lucky and we have still got 3 frozen embryos left for other siblings
Hope this helps 
Donna
x[br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 12:07Hi Ruth 
Fogot to say it was four cell when they put fet back
Donna


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for replies and all so positive. Donna, I was especially excited by your post as when I had IVF they put the 2 'best' back and so I presumed id had my luck but to see that you had a FET and a BFP (CONGRATULATIONS by the way) it gives me some hope. Did any of you have blasto?
Ruth


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

just hovering as im coming to the end of my 2ww (test wed) & have started bleeding .  i only have 2 embies in freezer which were frozen day 1 so looks like i will have to hope for the best with those. 

can anyone tell me how long i would have to wait after this cycle to have FET?  anyone know what the cost of FET is?  & anyone know the chances of them thawing out ok?  cant afford another fresh cycle & my hospital only used to freeze any over 10 & ive never had 10 embies  luckily they just changed the policy to immediately freeze any over 5 & i had 7 this time the ones left out were not good enough to freeze so bit worried that the frosties wont be any good once they take them out. i do have DS from my first cycle but hoping he wont be an only child

olly & donna congrats it gives me a little hope!

mo x


----------

